

Pushing back on mediocre professors   - cwan
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2010/10/pushing-back-on-professors.html

======
jonafato
I can't agree with this more. The best courses I have taken didn't have a
textbook. If I don't struggle at least through some of a course, I'm probably
not learning anything. Part of this seems to be that (in my experience) few
people are allowed to fail a course. People who both don't understand the
material and slack off are just pushed through with the minimum passing grade,
dumbing down more advanced courses down the road.

------
gallerytungsten
What's old is new again: those who can do, those who can't teach.

